# Swissvax Saphir



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

I bought some Saphir last year and I've been very pleased with. At the weekend I gave the TTR it's yearly thorough seeing too. After giving it a good polish with Menzerna Intensive and Final Finish polish I got the Saphir out. It had gone all soft and gooey. I asked Dave (Jac-in-a-box) for advice and he gave me Staurt at Swissvax's number. I gave him a call and he told me to return it. I sent it Tuesday and received a brand new pot of Saphir today. That's what I call excellent customer services! Very impressive.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Great service I hope mine goes the same next year :lol:


----------



## Scotty225 (Feb 7, 2008)

foster2108 said:


> I bought some Saphir last year and I've been very pleased with. At the weekend I gave the TTR it's yearly thorough seeing too. After giving it a good polish with Menzerna Intensive and Final Finish polish I got the Saphir out. It had gone all soft and gooey. I asked Dave (Jac-in-a-box) for advice and he gave me Staurt at Swissvax's number. I gave him a call and he told me to return it. I sent it Tuesday and received a brand new pot of Saphir today. That's what I call excellent customer services! Very impressive.


The Saphir is supposed to be good on light and dark cars. How is your silver paint after using it? I have been using a 30ml sample of Dodo Supernatural and I'm well impressed with it on my silver car. Thinking of getting the Saphir to try to.

Scotty225


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

> The Saphir is supposed to be good on light and dark cars. How is your silver paint after using it? I have been using a 30ml sample of Dodo Supernatural and I'm well impressed with it on my silver car. Thinking of getting the Saphir to try to.


I'm really pleased with. It leaves a really wet shine and lets the metallic show through perfectly. After two or three coats it's amazing. Excellent durability too.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

I've been using Saphir, one coat every 6 weeks or so, looks amazing and the grime just falls off the car. Well worth the Â£Â£Â£'s IMHO.


----------



## skydiver (Oct 12, 2006)

I had a similar experience with my pot of Onyx and received the same service


----------

